# RC18T ODA body !!!!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of our new T ODA body for the RC18T !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We got them on the web site get them while You can!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

LOOK


----------

